# Problema con ondemand

## Marck

Ciao a tutti..utilizzo ondemand su un amd 3000+ venice da un bel pò di tempo e non mi ha mai creato problemi particolari..

in questi giorni ho fatto una macchina sempre con un amd ma adesso non riesco a cambiare la frequenze di funzionamento preipostata.

cioè..la cpu dovrebbe andare a 2.7Ghz ma le frequenze riconosciute sono solo 1.8Ghz e 1Ghz.

```
Briam linux # cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 0.4: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: powernow-k8

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 1000 MHz - 1.80 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.80 GHz, 1000 MHz

  available cpufreq governors: ondemand, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1000 MHz and 1.80 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1000 MHz (asserted by call to hardware).

```

detto questo la risposta sembrerebbe facile..basta modificare:

```
Briam linux # echo "270000 " >> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies

```

ma come risultato non ottengo niente..

ho provato a cambiare le impostazioni anche usando un "nano" ma alla fine mi dice che non può scrivere sul file..

inoltre ho notato che dando il comando:

```
Briam linux # cpufreq-set -f 270000

Error setting new values. Common errors:

- Do you have proper administration rights? (super-user?)

- Is the governor you requested available and modprobed?

- Trying to set an invalid policy?

- Trying to set a specific frequency, but userspace governor is not available,

   for example because of hardware which cannot be set to a specific frequency

   or because the userspace governor isn't loaded?
```

naturalmente faccio tutto con i permessi di root..

qualche consiglio??

[code]

----------

## unz

cat /proc/cpuinfo ... non è che il processore è un di quelli mobile?

----------

## Marck

```
Briam linux # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 47

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1000.000

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow pni lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3004.06

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

```

no..è un 3000+ Venice..

----------

## gutter

Potrei sbagliarmi, ma sembra che la frequenza che vuoi settare non sia tra le disponibili:

```
available frequency steps: 1.80 GHz, 1000 MHz 
```

----------

## unz

fermati o spacchi tutto ...

http://amdzone.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=143&page=1

il tuo venice va a 1800MHz, è normale

----------

## Marck

infatti la frequenza che voglio settare non è tra le disponibili..

io ho il bus a 300 con moltiplicatore a 9..quindi la cpu dovrebbe andare a 2700..frequenza rock solid da una vita..il tutto sotto impianto a liquido..

non sono alle prime armi con l'hardware..tranqui che non spacco niente.. :Very Happy: 

quello che non capisco è perchè non mi fà impostare 2.7Ghz in scaling_available_frequenc..  :Confused: 

----------

## unz

lo scaling viene effettuato seguendo delle "tabelle" e non sull'effettivo processore ... ho avuto un problema simile con il mio core-duo

----------

## gutter

 *Marck wrote:*   

> infatti la frequenza che voglio settare non è tra le disponibili..
> 
> io ho il bus a 300 con moltiplicatore a 9..quindi la cpu dovrebbe andare a 2700..frequenza rock solid da una vita..il tutto sotto impianto a liquido..

 

Quello credo che lo devi fare da bios.

----------

## Marck

ma da bios è impostato a 9..infatti se entro in windows la frequenza riconosciuta è 2700Mhz..

```
Briam linux # echo "270000 " >> /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequenc

bash: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequenc: Permission denied

```

io non capisco perchè non mi faccia modificare il file..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *Marck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io non capisco perchè non mi faccia modificare il file.. 

 

Forse solo perche' stai provando a fare una cosa che non puoi ?

----------

## Marck

non mi permette neanche di impostare una frequenza diversa con cpufreq-set..

----------

## unz

In una parte del kernel si setta l'atteggiamento del sistema operativo in correlazione con il bios ... non è che hai messo che il bios regna su tutti?

... prova anche a disattivare i governor ... in teoria il procio dovrebbe andare dritto a 2700 ... se così non è, il problema non è tanto nello scaling, ma proprio nel riconoscimento e settaggio del fsb e/o moltiplicatore.

Il mio Athlon Xp 2400+ se downclockato o overclockato viene riconosciuto come un altro procio, così come avviene nel bios.

----------

## Marck

il governor non è impostato come modulo nel kernel ma  compilato..come faccio a disattivarlo?

----------

## gutter

 *Marck wrote:*   

> il governor non è impostato come modulo nel kernel ma  compilato..come faccio a disattivarlo?

 

Basta non caricarlo  :Wink: . Nel caso in cui sia caricato usa rmmode per rimuoverlo.

----------

## Marck

ma rmmod non permette di scaricare moduli dal kernel? sempre che questi non siano in uso e non ci siano altri moduli caricati che vi fanno riferimento.

funziona anche per i moduli compilati??

governor non compare nella lista dei moduli..  :Question: 

----------

## MajinJoko

no, devi ricompilare il kernel senza il supporto al governor. avendolo compilato come built-in, non riesci a rimuoverlo con rmmod.

ciao

----------

## kattivo

Piccola domanda.. che scheda madre stai usando ?

----------

## Marck

dfi-NF4 sli-d..per adesso ho avuto troppo lavoro da fare per starci dietro..esami in vista.. :Very Happy: 

----------

## kattivo

Lan party? gh 

Ne ho avuta una.. mai piu! 

Comunque l'unica cosa che puoi fare è sforzarlo da bios. anche se sinceramente non ti consiglio di sforzare una cpu del genere.. ! 

ci dovrebbe essere una funzione su bios che non mi ricordo piu il nome.. so che l'avevo fatto. ma avevo una instabilità incredibile..! e se usi Raid stripping ti sputtana l'arrey!

----------

## Marck

ma in realtà la DFI lanparty NF4 è la migliore scheda madre per amd 64 sk939..

il Cool&quiet è già attivato  e già configurato da bios..sotto windows nn c'è nessun tipo di problema..e cmq ho fatto i dovuti test.

----------

## kattivo

ma, non è vero che è la miogliore sk.. è solo che c'e molta publicità che dice cosi..! li mancano molte cose per essere "le migliori" ..per esempio: un chip di gestione per ogni pci (ne hanno 1 che lavora per tutti...)

----------

## Marck

in ambito desktop non te ne fai di niente di un chip che gestisce ogni canale pci..sono cose che servono in ambito server..e non certo in un pc domestico..

tu parli di schede utilizzate in ambito server..io di schede per desktop molto spinte per overclock ..sono ambiti di utilizzo completamente diversi..

la lanparty sta alle altre schede come linux sta a windows..con la dfi devi settare e configurare ogni minimo componente e testarlo e ciò ti permette di spremere al max ogni componente..basta un valore impostato male e hai problemi di stabilità..

----------

## kattivo

 *Quote:*   

> in ambito desktop non te ne fai di niente di un chip che gestisce ogni canale pci..sono cose che servono in ambito server..e non certo in un pc domestico

 

A un cliente ho dovuto proporli una tyan tomcat, solo per farli andare una scheda TV che con altre schede madri andava in conflitto irq! 

visto il prezzo di una tomcat per 939 (250 euro), io per i clienti che richiedono piu prestazioni, la propongo volentieri (al posto di proporli una asus premium)! Rimangono sempre piu contenti!

----------

